# Most horsepower in a cruze?



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im curious to see who has the most horsepower in their cruze. Post your horsepower and mods please!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a horse power log on the site somewhere that shows all what your asking but it's not up to date 
its for both the Cruze and sonic. 

The highest HP 1.4T is at a little over 300hp and the highest 1.8 is at 160 I think


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

the 1.8 has got to be higher than 160 I swore I saw turbo 1.8. which around 8-9 lbs should put them over the 200 mark


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

However this is all heresay...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> However this is all heresay...


copy of the dyno run(s) is mandatory.


----------

